# It's a girl for Daddy Archibald!!!!



## Richard Schollar (Jan 23, 2009)

Please everyone join me in congratulating Rorya (Rory) on the birth of his first child, a daughter!!!!

Congratulations to both Rory and his wife!!!!!

The sleepless nights start now


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## schielrn (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations Rory!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 23, 2009)

My sincerest congratulations, Rory.  Welcome to fatherhood, the absolute best thing that will ever happen to you. 

Shall we see if Peltier can cook up some fabulous-looking and entertaining graph that expresses the relationship between the quality of Rory's posts and his level of sleep deprivation in the coming weeks?


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats!  Welcome to the club!

Here's something thought ought to cheer you up:
http://www.hoosiergazette.com/news/sept2004/news001.htm
(but not to worry, we won't revoke your MVP status!)


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 23, 2009)

Joe4 said:


> Congrats!  Welcome to the club!
> 
> Here's something thought ought to cheer you up:
> http://www.hoosiergazette.com/news/sept2004/news001.htm
> (but not to worry, we won't revoke your MVP status!)



Joe that explains a lot.  If I give the kids away do I get my smarts back?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 23, 2009)

Woohoo, congratulations Mr A!

No more favourite pub


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 23, 2009)

> Joe that explains a lot. If I give the kids away do I get my smarts back?


Well, someday, they will move out of the house on their own (hopefully).  Of course, at that point aging and dementia will start to settle in.  Hardly seems fair...

I fear that academically, our best days are behind us!  I'm glad I was made an MVP "BC" (before children).  Rory just did make it in under the wire, didn't he (at least MrExcel MVP)?


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 23, 2009)

All the best for your new role, Rory. Heartiest Congratulations !!!!


----------



## dmerizzi (Jan 23, 2009)

Life gets better and better with the birth of a child! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 23, 2009)

Joe4 said:


> Congrats! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Here's something thought ought to cheer you up:
> http://www.hoosiergazette.com/news/sept2004/news001.htm
> (but not to worry, we won't revoke your MVP status!)


 
What strikes me as funny is that apparently quite a number of people took that spoof article you cited as actually being true.


----------



## Yard (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations Rory, if you're anything like me you'll soon be wondering:

i) what the heck did you actually get done today?
ii) what the heck did I do in the past before baby was born?
iii) how can this one little person be so much hard work and yet the best best best thing ever!

Best wishes


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 23, 2009)

> how can this one little person be so much hard work and yet the best best best thing ever!


On a more serious side, that one line Yard said sums it up perfectly.  Yes there are "sacrifices" that you will have to make, but they pale in comparison to what you get out of it!


----------



## Jon Peltier (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations, Rory. I have three daughters, and I'm none the worse for wear, other than being old, stupid, and poor.

Re the IQ study: just because Snopes claims that Kinsey never did that study, doesn't mean the phenomenon isn't true!


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 23, 2009)

> What strikes me as funny is that apparently quite a number of people took that spoof article you cited as actually being true.


If I believe it, does that make me "dumber", hencing proving the theory?

Actually, I don't think the problem is a loss in IQ as much as it is sleep deprivation and loss of focus.  I used to have great focus, but now my mind is all over the place, as I now have much more to worry about than I did before children.


----------



## Jon Peltier (Jan 23, 2009)

Joe -

You're right about the actual causes. It gets better as the children age, until the point where it gets worse when you really age.


----------



## Cbrine (Jan 23, 2009)

Rory,
  Congratulations on the new addition to the family.

PS-I expect to see your monthly points over at ee to decrease in the near future.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 23, 2009)

finally a "non-tough" thread 

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## pgc01 (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations Rory! It's the best thing in the world!




erik.van.geit said:


> finally a "non-tough" thread
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!


 
Non-tough, Erik??? Ask Rory in a couple of weeks (or even a couple of days)!


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations Rory! 
Hope your transition to fatherhood is joyous.




Greg Truby said:


> What strikes me as funny is that apparently quite a number of people took that spoof article you cited as actually being true.


Thanks for pointing that out Greg. Mind you, I had already diregarded the 'findings' for three reasons:

1. Sounded like it may not have been the *same *IQ test second time round.





> *Another *IQ test was given to ...



2. 





> ... test was given to each set of parents successful in conceiving and birthing ...


The test apparently wasn't also given to the non-coceivers who, presumably, could have returned results just as low. Or perhaps even lower than the conceivers, 'proving' that having children helps preserve your IQ.

3. I have two children and I just *know *I am smarter now than before.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 23, 2009)

Peter_SSs said:


> ...3. I have two children and I just know I am smarter now than before.


I ain't... I'm a whole lot wiser. But smarter? Pretty sure I was quicker on the draw back when I got enough sleep.


----------



## rconverse (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jon Peltier (Jan 23, 2009)

Peter_SSs said:


> 3. I have two children and I just *know *I am smarter now than before.



Not that the kids would ever tell you!!


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 23, 2009)

Jon Peltier said:


> Not that the kids would ever tell you!!


That's for sure!!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 24, 2009)

Fantastic news! When do we get all the gory details?


----------



## VoG (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats Rory


----------



## Fazza (Jan 24, 2009)

& best wishes to all


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 24, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> Fantastic news! When do we get all the gory details?



Should that be the 'Rory' details?


----------



## riaz (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations Rory (and Mrs Rory)

Don't pay any attention to all these posts that are trying to get you worried.  Believe me, you won't have time to get worried.

All the best.


----------



## MickG (Jan 24, 2009)

Rory, Your name seems to pop up all the time.
Your either very popular or you've got an agent.

Congratulations !!!!
Mick


----------



## Krishnakumar (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations Rory !!!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you all! We are now home and all fine.
Not sure what all the fuss is about lack of sleep - Isabelle seems to get plenty, and the wife and I had some just last week! 
I look forward to losing my MS MVP this year following the drivel I post over the next few months (assuming I post anything at all!)


----------



## Patience (Jan 26, 2009)

Well congratulations. And you have chosen a lovely name.


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 26, 2009)

Many congratulations, Rory.


----------



## TinaP (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful name.  Glad to hear mother and daughter are well.


----------



## Domski (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know you don't log on for a few days and people go and start having families and everything.

Congratulations Rory!!!

Dom


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats, two more and you'll catch up with me.


----------



## exceluser2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations Rory - great stuff mate!


----------



## Angie1313 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------

